# chines i9+++ any reviews?



## tekdude (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi,

I'm thinking of purchasing this Chinese mobile with Java support and dual sim with 3.2" screen just for Rs.3700/-

url : *cgi.ebay.in/New-i9-I-Mobile-Phone-...ItemQQptZIN_Mobile_Phones?hash=item3ca8b29da2

I mainly plan to use it for Opera mini and net surfing purpose..

Any one tried it and have any experience? how about surfing speed?

Regards..


----------



## ECE0105 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would suggest you to steer clear of these chinese phones.
In the same budget, you can get a Nokia 2700 or a Nokia 7210 for a few hundreds more. Java support, GPRS, Good build quality.


----------



## tekdude (Jan 8, 2010)

I already have Sony Ericson's java supporting phone. But, screen size(3.2") is what do attracts me in the i9+++

any reviews? or suggestions?


----------

